# Faith is a Gift?



## Theological Books (Aug 24, 2004)

To what extent is "faith" a gift? If we say "faith" is a gift, what is this "faith"? Is it the active verb of believing? Is it the substance of doctrines of which Christianity is comprised?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 24, 2004)

I. The grace of faith, whereby the elect are enabled to believe to the saving of their souls,[1] is the work of the Spirit of Christ in their hearts,[2] and is ordinarily wrought by the ministry of the Word,[3] by which also, and by the administration of the sacraments, and prayer, it is increased and strengthened.[4]

1. Titus 1:1; Heb. 10:39
2. I Cor. 12:3; John 3:5; 6:44-45, 65; Titus 3:5; Eph. 2:8; Phil. 1:29; II Peter 1:1; see I Peter 1:2
3. Matt. 28:19-20; Rom. 10:14, 17; I Cor. 1:21
4. I Peter 2:2; Acts 20:32; Rom. 1:16-17; Matt. 28:19; see Acts 2:38; I Cor. 10:16; 11:23-29; Luke 17:5; Phil. 4:6-7

Its of God, and is exercised in us by the power of the Holy Spirit who is motioning us to cognitive belief springing from a renewed heart.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 25, 2004)

Faith is spiritual sight. 

In regeneration God gives us [u:58bfa860a6]life[/u:58bfa860a6]; he also gives us "eyes," a [u:58bfa860a6]spiritual faculty[/u:58bfa860a6] able to see, to [i:58bfa860a6]believe[/i:58bfa860a6] his truth. And he shines the [u:58bfa860a6]light[/u:58bfa860a6] (2 Cor. 4:6) of his gospel--the truth into our hearts. And in response to this divine work we do the most natural thing--Our eyes are opened (Jn. 9:25), and we "see," we "faith" (not really an English verb), or rather we [i:58bfa860a6]believe.[/i:58bfa860a6]


----------



## cupotea (Aug 26, 2004)

It just occurred to me that the saying, "œSeeing is believing", is true with this kind of seeing, too. Only the few who have been given spiritual eyes will be able to believe.


----------

